# Careers as a trader/analyst/broker



## doctorj (1 February 2005)

Does anyone have experience doing what we all love as a career? I'm in a situation where I'm looking to reassess my career goals and I'm fond of Confucious' idea that if you do something you love you'll never work a day in your life.

Now, I'm apprehensive to put too many personal details in this thread, so if someone here is currently or has previously been employed in this industry in Australia, could they please give me a wave here or send me a message.  The opportunity to ask some questions would be much appreciated.


----------



## money tree (1 February 2005)

well this may help

I tried that once.

Despite having more than adequate qualifications, and showing impressive margin statements, I was knocked back for 6 months because:

"you dont have enough experience"

after which point I said "stick ya lousy $35k, I make more sitting on my bum"

Success IS the best revenge...


----------



## doctorj (2 February 2005)

I guess no one here is...


----------



## ghotib (2 February 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> Does anyone have experience doing what we all love as a career? I'm in a situation where I'm looking to reassess my career goals and I'm fond of Confucious' idea that if you do something you love you'll never work a day in your life.



Weeee....lll....  Confucius never worked for a corporation. Not sure how much this applies to your situation, but I went into technical writing because I loved to write and I loved computers. For a long time I didn't feel like I was working, but that wasn't only because I was learning and experimenting and loving what I did. It was also because I had a LOT of control over what I did and how I did it, including how I ran tech writing department. That all changed as the tech wreck approached. Deadlines got ridiculous; quality issues got downgraded; communications within the development teams got tangled; office politics got Byzantine; projects got cancelled and restarted; and then the redundancies - ha ha - started. It became impossible to do good work, which meant that every day was nothing but hard work. No fun at all and I'm glad to be out of it.

It's true that doing what you love is its own reward, but not necessarily enough to meet financial requirements of a 21st century citizen and often not enough overcome the miseries of being an employee. Not that being your own boss was necessarily enough to get through the crash of a whole industry, but then life's a risk. Eh!!

What else do you love to do? Maybe you can run two careers at once. 

Cheers,

Ghoti


----------

